# What Happened to Clark Howard?



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Whatever happened to the Clark Howard show on CNN Headline News channel (204)? I used to enjoy his consumer money tips every weekend but the show just magically disappeared! Is it on another channel (with a different name)?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.hlntv.com/shows/clark-howard


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ThomasM said:


> Whatever happened to the Clark Howard show on CNN Headline News channel (204)? I used to enjoy his consumer money tips every weekend but the show just magically disappeared! Is it on another channel (with a different name)?


Isn't he on the radio. He's great.


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

Based on Sigma's link, looks like they moved him to weekdays. Too bad, I liked his weekend show too, although Sunday was always a repeat of Saturday's show when it was on the weekend.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

He'll be anchoring an hour or two every afternoon. That's a bump up.


----------

